# Wip blood bowl teams



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ok so im starting up blood bowl again and just got my first team in years, and got another on the way, so first up is the start to my vampire team.


























































so next up are the thralls ,numbers on shoulders and bases, then onto a dwarf team.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

oooh thats looking good so far, thats a nice skintone for the vampires


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking really good! Love the colour scheme.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ty all love these miniatures, quite expensive but really look good, ive got a dwarf team on its way from a different company which im looking forward to getting and painting.


----------

